# Problem logging in on Amazon Fire TV using TIVO stream app



## shaywood

We have used the Amazon app on Amazon fire TV for a couple years to stream shows from our tivo stream. Unfortunately, lately when I open the app on my fire TV it asks me to login to my TiVo account. After entering my info it says network error. I confirmed my account info and other apps stream fine. Ideas?


----------



## BigBillTolbert

Just had the same problem happen to me. I deleted the app and reinstalled it, but it still does not let me log in.


----------



## Sparky1234

shaywood said:


> We have used the Amazon app on Amazon fire TV for a couple years to stream shows from our tivo stream. Unfortunately, lately when I open the app on my fire TV it asks me to login to my TiVo account. After entering my info it says network error. I confirmed my account info and other apps stream fine. Ideas?


Buy a Firestick it's faster.


----------



## shaywood

What difference would it make to use a Fire stick?


----------



## Aflat

I have a firetv stick, getting the same error. Used it for over a year, but haven't tried since the last Romio update. Now it just asks to login


----------



## cheungkm

Aflat said:


> I have a firetv stick, getting the same error. Used it for over a year, but haven't tried since the last Romio update. Now it just asks to login


Adding another "me too"


----------



## cbrrider

Something has changed on TiVo's end. Haven't been able to sign in with old Android version of TiVo app 3.1.0.841080 since Saturday night.

Then tried TiVo app for FireTV, same result.

Have to use new version of TiVo app 3.2.5 to log in successfully on Android tablets/phones. Since the FireTV app has been unchanged from beta status for over a year, I do not hold much hope for this to be fixed anytime soon.


----------



## JoeKustra

cbrrider said:


> Something has changed on TiVo's end. Haven't been able to sign in with old Android version of TiVo app 3.1.0.841080 since Saturday night.
> Then tried TiVo app for FireTV, same result.
> Have to use new versions of TiVo app to log in successfully on Android systems. Since the FireTV app has been unchanged from beta status for over a year, I do not hold much hope for this to be fixed anytime soon.


It's spreading. After my update today my Samsung gets a network error trying to login.


----------



## Brian Gratigny

I am having the same issue on the Fire Stick.


----------



## cbrrider

Just for sh*ts and giggles.

TiVo Live Chat excerpt.

Joan (4:34:20 PM):Thank you for contacting TiVo Support Chat, my name is Joan and I am happy to assist you. Are you a current TiVo customer (or subscriber)?
Me (4:35:42 PM):Yes.
Joan (4:36:21 PM):Great! May I know your name please?
Me (4:36:31 PM): (edited)
Joan (4:37:49 PM):Hi there!
Joan (4:38:14 PM):So you are having issues on TiVo App?
Me (4:38:52 PM):Yes. Fire TV TiVo app functionality has been broken since Saturday night.
Me (4:39:06 PM):Getting log in network errors on start.
Joan (4:39:27 PM):May I know what is the error message?
Me (4:40:11 PM):A network error occured. Please try again.
Me (4:40:21 PM):Happens on sign in screen.
Joan (4:41:12 PM):Can we please try to uninstall and reinstall the app?
Me (4:41:51 PM): Done.
Me (4:41:54 PM):Same result.
Me (4:42:15 PM):TiVo recently updated the Android app, but not the Fire TV app.
Me (4:42:35 PM):The update broke Fire TV functionality.
Joan (4:43:30 PM):Let me further check.
Joan (4:43:35 PM): Please bear with me.
Me (4:43:42 PM): Okay
Joan (4:44:44 PM):Thank you!
Joan (4:48:57 PM):Are you accessing it In-home or Out-Of-Home?
Me (4:49:24 PM):In home.
Joan (4:49:56 PM):Are you trying to access it within your home network?
Me (4:50:38 PM):Yes.
Joan (4:53:47 PM):I understand. Can we please refresh the system power cycling the modem, router and TiVo box by unplugging the power cord from the back of it for three minutes and plug it back in Then do a force connection to the TiVo service.
Me (4:54:17 PM):Already done.
Joan (4:55:42 PM):We just need to make sure that we follow the process step by steps. Is it possible that we do it again, together?
Me (4:56:36 PM):Android app version 3.2.5-1053089 on my tablet works. It is able to log in. Android app version 3.1.0.841080 on my tablet gets the same network error message.
Me (4:56:44 PM):There is nothing wrong with my home network.
Me (4:57:08 PM):Fire TV app has not been updated to work with new TiVo ecosystem.
Joan (4:57:48 PM):I understand. You mean the New TiVo Experience.
Me (4:57:57 PM):No.
Me (4:58:07 PM):The update to the TiVo stream.
Me (4:58:26 PM):And TiVo app.
Me (4:58:48 PM):And whatever back end changes occurred.
Joan (5:01:20 PM):Let me confirm that first.

Then I was disconnected.


----------



## shaywood

Is there anyway to "cast" shows from a tablet/phone to the FireTV?


----------



## cbrrider

If your tablet/phone supports Miracast... enable option for screen mirroring on Fire TV by holding down the home button for a few seconds.


----------



## PlainJaneTV

Glad it was not just me. At first I was happy I could finally access and download my shows on my Android Samsung phone, but it appears it was at the sacrifice of killing my Fire App. Ugh. Last time this happened I sent a message through Tivo's Facebook page, got a response and a fix was pushed through soon after. Just sent them a new message and mentioned there are multiple instances being reported. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JoeKustra

FWIW: After network failures, uninstall-reinstall of the App I still could not login. Then I installed the newer App (plain gray icon) and had no problems accessing TiVo Online. I did find that my Mini boxes and a powered off Roamio box were options. That's not good.

This was using a Samsung tablet.


----------



## slowbiscuit

What newer app? My wife has same network issue on her Fire tab and there's only one app in Amazon store.


----------



## JoeKustra

slowbiscuit said:


> What newer app? My wife has same network issue on her Fire tab and there's only one app in Amazon store.


I saw three apps at the Goggle store. I was using the one that used the old colorful logo, which still fails. I installed the one with a gray logo and it has no problems access my TiVo boxes. I don't think it's logical to include a Mini on the list, but that bug was there with TiVo Online for a while.

I don't have streaming ability, so it's no different than TiVo Online using my PC. Well, it is better since the My Shows display is correct at login.


----------



## slowbiscuit

JoeKustra said:


> I saw three apps at the Goggle store. I was using the one that used the old colorful logo, which still fails. I installed the one with a gray logo and it has no problems access my TiVo boxes. I don't think it's logical to include a Mini on the list, but that bug was there with TiVo Online for a while.
> 
> I don't have streaming ability, so it's no different than TiVo Online using my PC. Well, it is better since the My Shows display is correct at login.


Can you post the play store link? I only see two Tivo apps there, classic and the blue icon v3.1. Might be another device-specific thing but Tivo needs to fix it in both app stores if a new app is required.


----------



## cbrrider

slowbiscuit said:


> What newer app? My wife has same network issue on her Fire tab and there's only one app in Amazon store.


Recently, the app was updated to 3.2.5 which is available on Google Play. As of the time of writing this post, the Amazon App Store only has TiVo app 3.2.0, which is giving "A network error occurred. Please try again." error.

You'll have to install Google Play on the Fire tablet or wait until Amazon updates the TiVo App on their App Store.


----------



## cbrrider

slowbiscuit said:


> Can you post the play store link? I only see two Tivo apps there, classic and the blue icon v3.1. Might be another device-specific thing but Tivo needs to fix it in both app stores if a new app is required.



Google Play TiVo App 3.2.5


----------



## mcaaronice

For what it's worth, I tried installing the Google play version on the fire TV and it crashes when you choose to sign in. I really hope they fix this, this was one of the main reasons I bought a bolt last month.


----------



## JoeKustra

cbrrider said:


> Google Play TiVo App 3.2.5


That's the icon I saw and installed.


----------



## cbrrider

mcaaronice said:


> For what it's worth, I tried installing the Google play version on the fire TV and it crashes when you choose to sign in. I really hope they fix this, this was one of the main reasons I bought a bolt last month.


There is no updated version of the TiVo App for Fire TV, only for Android phones/tablets. If you try to sideload the Android phone/tablet version 3.2.5 on Fire TV, it will crash.


----------



## Mikeysmom

Having the same problem, also have done all the troubleshooting steps mentioned above. My husband finally concluded that it must be on Tivo's end, so I came here to see. Glad to confirm that it's not just us, but... ugh.


----------



## srauly

Glad I found this thread. I was pulling my hair out a couple of days ago trying to figure out why it wasn't working. I had my old Fire TV shelved for a while and then my wife wanted me to hook up a TV in her newly furnished home office. I figured this would be an easy way for her to watch some TV without me having to buy another Mini and run ethernet down to the room.

After getting this error, I tried Googling the error message and "tivo" and "fire tv" and got no useful results back - I wonder why this thread doesn't come up in a Google search. I've found in the past that Google is usually pretty quick to pick up new forum threads from various places.

Anyway, I've been struggling with online chat hell of my own in trying to get DirecTV Now to fix an order screwup, so I don't have the patience today to argue with an online TiVo support rep, but I certainly encourage others to inundate them so that they will acknowledge this issue and hopefully release an app update. The fact that the beta app hadn't been upgraded in forever doesn't give me much hope, though.


----------



## bethslave

Same problem here, Tivo has been working fine with our FireStick for over a year but suddenly can't sign in to our account. I can temporarily get around the problem using our Chromecast and my Android phone with the Tivo app, but I've notified Tivo support all the same.


----------



## srauly

I just sent an email to TiVo support where I included a link back to this thread.


----------



## Rob75

srauly said:


> I just sent an email to TiVo support where I included a link back to this thread.


I'm interested in the response. I was wondering what the current user experience is like. Not working I take it.


----------



## ric71

I am having the same issue. Customer support actually acknowledged the problem: "We are currently working on getting this issue fixed as quickly as possible. As of the moment we are having an ongoing trend about this. Thank you for your patience." My yearly subscription end tomorrow and I changed it to the monthly plan for now. The Fire TV app, limited as it is, is important to me as I don't want to wire Mini's all over the house.


----------



## Petezapie

Before the tivo end stopped working was the app able to work with the amazon firestick out of your home network?


----------



## tvmaster2

Same thing here - just bought an Amazon Fire HD 8 at the discounted, Black Friday price. Was hoping to have another, portable Tivo/SageTV box. SageTV miniclient works fine, but the TiVo app, installed from the Amazon App Store (ver. 3.2.0-896622) is coming up with the same, network error occurred nonsense everyone else is having. Fingers crossed they fix it before my return period has expired :/


----------



## JoeKustra

On my Samsung tablet:
TiVo app 2.0.3 was working, now gets network error.
TiVo app 3.2.5 works fine. 
Both downloaded from the Goggle store.


----------



## shaywood

I hope enough people complain so this gets fixed. If anyone has another work-around, please share.


----------



## aeio

I just spoke on the phone to TiVo support on a case about this reported a week ago and was told it “has been escalated to Engineering” and that I will be notified by email when the problem is resolved. He could not tell me when (or even if) it will be fixed. More than a little frustrating, since I moved my living room and from the location of the box (and cable) I can only watch on a computer monitor (or my phone) and had been using the Fire TV Stick as my only way to view on a television.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Not that another me too is needed, but here's another me too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brighton Line

oryan_dunn said:


> Not that another me too is needed, but here's another me too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me three

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rdrrepair

Yep, me too. My Amazon FireStick gets the same error message. My android devices have updated to the 3.2.5 on its own and is working without issues.


----------



## StampMyArt

Kindle Fire HD7 randomly stopped working last week. So frustrating been trying everything... Reboot router, reboot TiVo, reboot Kindle... Fail. Delete and reinstall App from Kindle.. Still fail. Try using App on my Android (Samsung Galaxy S7) works fine. Tried in home and out of home both situations are NETWORK fail. So now I've lost the 3 programs that were DL to my Kindle since I deleted the App, I even tried the same process on a new Kindle HD8... Still no go. IDK if TiVo reads these threads of not but sure hope someone fixes the App soon.


----------



## cbrrider

StampMyArt said:


> IDK if TiVo reads these threads of not but sure hope someone fixes the App soon.


Who is to blame, TiVo or Amazon? TiVo App 3.2.5 was released on the Google Play Store on 11/9. Twenty days later, the Amazon App store only has version 3.2.0, which is broken.


----------



## StampMyArt

cbrrider said:


> Who is to blame, TiVo or Amazon? TiVo App 3.2.5 was released on the Google Play Store on 11/9. Twenty days later, the Amazon App store only has version 3.2.0, which is broken.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## macfred

Just last night I called Amazon Support and the man that answered the phone walked me thru the steps and downloaded and installed 3.2.5 on my HD8. I would never have known the solution (an updated app was needed) except for this forum. It's streaming like a champ now!


----------



## StampMyArt

macfred said:


> Just last night I called Amazon Support and the man that answered the phone walked me thru the steps and downloaded and installed 3.2.5 on my HD8. I would never have known the solution (an updated app was needed) except for this forum. It's streaming like a champ now!


Can you post what you did to get it working?


----------



## shaywood

Need a solution for Amazon Fire TV/Stick


----------



## macfred

StampMyArt said:


> Can you post what you did to get it working?


I wish I could. I'm not smart enough. I just called amazon support and they did it. The first guy I spoke to I asked how to get 3.2.5 on the google play store. He did a screen share and did all the work. It took about twenty minutes and it is working!


----------



## Daniel Bohling

Same issue with a brand new fire TV stick ordered from Amazon on cyber Monday. Anybody at tivo monitor these forums?


----------



## cbrrider

StampMyArt said:


> Can you post what you did to get it working?


How to Install the Google Play Store on the Amazon Fire Tablet or Fire HD 8

Google Play TiVo App 3.2.5


----------



## cbrrider

shaywood said:


> Need a solution for Amazon Fire TV/Stick





Daniel Bohling said:


> Same issue with a brand new fire TV stick ordered from Amazon on cyber Monday. Anybody at tivo monitor these forums?


Only option is to contact TiVo and file a complaint. Perhaps with enough complaints, they might update the TiVo App for Fire TV, but I'm not holding out much hope since the beta version hasn't been updated in over a year.


----------



## cbrrider

macfred said:


> I wish I could. I'm not smart enough. I just called amazon support and they did it. The first guy I spoke to I asked how to get 3.2.5 on the google play store. He did a screen share and did all the work. It took about twenty minutes and it is working!


I'm surprised Amazon support would do that, but kudos for them.


----------



## JoeKustra

Daniel Bohling said:


> Same issue with a brand new fire TV stick ordered from Amazon on cyber Monday. Anybody at tivo monitor these forums?


Not usually. Try this:
Contact Us

TiVo - Customer Help Forums


----------



## shaywood

I managed to find a workaround, of sorts, to watch the TiVo shows on Amazon Fire. However, it does requires some work. Here's what I now have to do:

1. From a PC, use pyTivo to transfer and decrypt shows to a PC hard drive or home server,
2. Install Plex on the Fire TV
3. Use Plex to find the videos on your network and stream shows.

I have Plex server running on a home server where I store videos and shows. This process works fine for me.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yeah Plex always works but having to download shows to a PC first just sucks.


----------



## cbrrider

I've been using the Google Home App to mirror the screen of my Fire HD 8 (6th gen) to Chromecast which is built into nVidia Shield TV.

Theoretically possible to use Miracast to do the same thing to Fire TV if your portable device supports Miracast.


----------



## rdrrepair

shaywood said:


> Need a solution for Amazon Fire TV/Stick


 I've been a Prime user since they first offered it so I called in like macfred.


macfred said:


> Just last night I called Amazon Support and the man that answered the phone walked me thru the steps and downloaded and installed 3.2.5 on my HD8.


They tried a few things but it ultimately became a TiVo problem. They said that the reason they were able to help macfred was because TiVo certified the HD8 for 3.2.5 but hasn't for the FireStick. He opened a direct communication with TiVo and said that it would be resolved or the app would be removed from the store shortly.

Why keep a broken app in their store? I also contacted TiVo.


----------



## TVmike1

Im going to comment as well. I also have a fire stick and cant login to tivo app since about mid november. from reading this it seems like tivo needs to update their fire stick app and publish it. once we get the update, we will be able to login again. hope they get this done soon. I also bought a gen 2 firestick on black friday, and it really sucks that i cant use it for the tivo app right now.


----------



## EricReich

I spoke to support and told me known issue with the Fire TV or stick and working on it with no ETA. i am able to view on my Ipad or Iphone.


----------



## tvmaster2

EricReich said:


> I spoke to support and told me known issue with the Fire TV or stick and working on it with no ETA. i am able to view on my Ipad or Iphone.


I'm suspicious TiVo and Amazon are fighting over something? Or not?


----------



## rdrrepair

tvmaster2 said:


> I'm suspicious TiVo and Amazon are fighting over something? Or not?


There wouldn't be any "fighting". TiVo, the maker of the TiVo app, has a broken product in the Amazon FireStick store. It's up to TiVo to repair their app or it'll be removed from their store. I'm relatively sure that Amazon doesn't want to keep fielding questions on something that they have no control over.


----------



## tvmaster2

rdrrepair said:


> There wouldn't be any "fighting". TiVo, the maker of the TiVo app, has a broken product in the Amazon FireStick store. It's up to TiVo to repair their app or it'll be removed from their store. I'm relatively sure that Amazon doesn't want to keep fielding questions on something that they have no control over.


Sounds reasonable. Let's hope they "fix" it soon....


----------



## slowbiscuit

Sideloading Google Play and then loading 3.2.5 Tivo app fixed the issue on my wife's Fire HD 8. Tivo takes forever to fix anything so this is a good workaround.


----------



## tvmaster2

slowbiscuit said:


> Sideloading Google Play and then loading 3.2.5 Tivo app fixed the issue on my wife's Fire HD 8. Tivo takes forever to fix anything so this is a good workaround.


Any negative side-effects with other apps or usability, speed, Alexa etc.?


----------



## slowbiscuit

Why would there be? You're only using the Play Store to get the Tivo app (and whatever else you might want), nothing else. All the native stuff is still managed within AMZ's system.


----------



## cbrrider

tvmaster2 said:


> Any negative side-effects with other apps or usability, speed, Alexa etc.?


Only side effect I've noticed is that the Google Play Store wants to update the Kindle App, and the Fire OS won't allow it. So I just unchecked the automatic update for the Kindle App in the Google Play Store.


----------



## tvmaster2

cbrrider said:


> Only side effect I've noticed is that the Google Play Store wants to update the Kindle App, and the Fire OS won't allow it. So I just unchecked the automatic update for the Kindle App in the Google Play Store.


of course, you have to now log into your Google account if you have one, correct?


----------



## cbrrider

tvmaster2 said:


> of course, you have to now log into your Google account if you have one, correct?


Yes, you have to log into Google Play Store to use it. If you update the Kindle App with Google Play, it never completes and the native Fire OS Kindle App resets. Then, Google Play will indicate an update is still available, which I ignore.

You can still install apps from Amazon App Store. Installing Google Play Store doesn't affect that functionality.


----------



## tvmaster2

cbrrider said:


> Yes, you have to log into Google Play Store to use it. If you update the Kindle App with Google Play, it never completes and the native Fire OS Kindle App resets. Then, Google Play will indicate an update is still available, which I ignore.
> 
> You can still install apps from Amazon App Store. Installing Google Play Store doesn't affect that functionality.


Cool. Thanks. If you uninstall the Google apk's, will TiVo 3.2.5 remain? 
PS - the install went fine, and now TiVo is up and running on the Fire HD 8


----------



## cbrrider

tvmaster2 said:


> Cool. Thanks. If you uninstall the Google apk's, will TiVo 3.2.5 remain?
> PS - the install went fine, and now TiVo is up and running on the Fire HD 8


I haven't uninstalled Google Play. I never really saw the need. I like having the option of having 2 sources for apps.

I think you'd be fine uninstalling the Google apks. Let us know if it breaks anything.


----------



## TVmike1

Sideloading Google play store and getting the 3.2.5 app only works on an HD8 right? I have Sticks..... anyone have any luck on sticks?


----------



## cbrrider

TVmike1 said:


> Sideloading Google play store and getting the 3.2.5 app only works on an HD8 right? I have Sticks..... anyone have any luck on sticks?


No, the TiVo Android app won't work on the Fire TV. Only solution is to file enough complaints to TiVo to motivate them to update the Fire TV app.


----------



## Rob75

Throwing my hat in on this one. Purchased a Firestick based on this documentation.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-App-for-Amazon-Fire-TV-Use


----------



## Rob75

Has anyone tried the Mi Android Box sold at Walmart? Just wondering if that is viable alternative.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mi-Box-Android-TV/54827138


----------



## cbrrider

Rob75 said:


> Has anyone tried the Mi Android Box sold at Walmart? Just wondering if that is viable alternative.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mi-Box-Android-TV/54827138


Sideloading the android TiVo app 3.2.5 on nVidia Shield TV (which uses Android TV OS) doesn't work.


----------



## Rob75

cbrrider said:


> Sideloading the android TiVo app 3.2.5 on nVidia Shield TV (which uses Android TV OS) doesn't work.


Dang it. I don't get it. It's almost 2018 and no viable apps for streaming devices?? I get that Tivo wants to sell Minis, but at $175 a pop it's not a realistic idea in mass. And there are only a couple of streaming apps on it. Why not provide a roku/firetv/xbox app which is tied to an account, and sell it for a nominal fee? Expand your user base.


----------



## PlainJaneTV

Follow up. My Kindle Fire tablet 10 (last year version) got an update this week. App is now working again. However, the existing programs I had on before the fix are grayed out and says they have "expired" and the only thing I can do is delete them. Sigh...


----------



## rdrrepair

Rob75 said:


> I get that Tivo wants to sell Minis, but at $175 a pop it's not a realistic idea in mass.


 My FireStick is for use outside the home. Vacationing, recovering from surgery, while visiting parents out of state, etc. It's nice to just pop in your FireStick and watch your programming. I'm not really much for watching it on the tablet. My current workaround is to use the mirror cast feature on the stick and tablet but sometimes that can be a little choppy.


----------



## trebornellen

OK, nearly a full month now since TiVo "broke" the login/authentication link used by the TiVo App (Beta) for Amazon Fire TV and it is still not fixed. How hard can it be to issue an update to an App? Does the company not care that they have reduced the functionality of the Bolt for some customers?


----------



## tvmaster2

trebornellen said:


> OK, nearly a full month now since TiVo "broke" the login/authentication link used by the TiVo App (Beta) for Amazon Fire TV and it is still not fixed. How hard can it be to issue an update to an App? Does the company not care that they have reduced the functionality of the Bolt for some customers?


They really don't seem to care, or are doing it on purpose, or are a terribly run company. Take your pick. The iOS app has been flakey for well over a year now, and it doesn't seem to matter how much or who you notify at Tivo. I can't imagine why support of the Android app would be an different, after all, they'd rather have you buy a Mini.


----------



## rdrrepair

tvmaster2 said:


> ...after all, they'd rather have you buy a Mini.


 But, the mini does not work outside of the house. I'm wondering about using the url-loader on the stick and then going to TiVo Online and playing my videos through that. I'll have to play with that tomorrow.


----------



## rdrrepair

I tried the silk browser. Signed into TiVo Online and played my shows. It lost audio sync and was unwatchable after a few minutes.


----------



## Rob75

rdrrepair said:


> I tried the silk browser. Signed into TiVo Online and played my shows. It lost audio sync and was unwatchable after a few minutes.


Has anyone tried sideloading an alternate browser?
_(On a different note, tivo stock is at a new 52 week low.)_


----------



## Rob75

tvmaster2 said:


> They really don't seem to care, or are doing it on purpose, or are a terribly run company. Take your pick. The iOS app has been flakey for well over a year now, and it doesn't seem to matter how much or who you notify at Tivo. I can't imagine why support of the Android app would be an different, after all, they'd rather have you buy a Mini.


This is penny wise and pound foolish. They could be monetizing on a huge number of widely distributed devices. Plex sells their app. DUH! The people running this company must have rocks in their head.


----------



## aeio

I just received the following from TiVo support:
This message is to inform you the issue you reported {Network Error on TiVo App Version Beta 0.2.1-849412} has been closed.
The TiVo app for Fire TV Devices is no longer available. We apologize for the inconvenience as our Beta program has expired. Please note that to stream playback of your recordings we recommend you use our mobile application for iOS, Android and Amazon Fire (mobile), as well as from the TiVo Online web portal.
This is really unacceptable. Are they aware that the Fire TV app is the ONLY way to wirelessly stream to a TV? Usually when a Beta “expires” it’s because the release product is done. Here they are just using it as an excuse to not fix their damn software. I think TiVo is in trouble. (By the way, I too just bought another Fire TV stick after being assured by support that they were still supporting it.)


----------



## Rob75

And yet here this is...
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-App-for-Amazon-Fire-TV-Use

I think they are just being intentionally difficult for traditional TV's. IMO their business model is flawed. They would get more business out of me by selling an app as apposed to very expensive equipment.


----------



## rdrrepair

I would pay for a working stable supported app for firetv and/or roku. I just like watching recorded shows while away.


----------



## gschoen

I received this rather unusual response from Tivo yesterday:

*"As per checking here, the issue regarding with our TiVO app on Amazon Fire TV was already resolve. However, there was an information that was given to us. Just to set proper expectation, the TiVo app for Amazon Fire TV Devices is no longer available. To stream playback of your recordings we recommend to use our mobile application for iOS, Android and Amazon Fire (mobile), as well as from the TiVo Online web portal. "
*
My response:

*I'm not quite sure what that is supposed to mean, I believe you're trying to say Tivo for Amazon FireTV is no longer supported. Where could I find that publicly announced (like a blog post or support article)? It seems odd you would stop supporting it without telling any of your customers. Furthermore, the alternative streaming suggestions you make only work on mobile devices or computers, not televisions. How does one stream to another TV without the FireTV app?This issue is NOT resolved as when I called customer support recently I spent over an hour on the phone "troubleshooting" my network and then on a pointless call to Amazon to try to fix the app. If Tivo knew it was no longer supported why not inform your customers rather than suggest the problem is my network? That is terrible customer service.Thanks-Gregg*

So frustrating ... The app is still available in the Amazon store without any mention of it not being supported.


----------



## BeerPimp

Well this sucks. I just got my Tivo Bolt Vox setup and was planning on using the Fire TV to stream to one TV. I guess I will buy another Tivo Mini for that TV.


----------



## JRW160

I just upgraded to a bolt and received an email from TiVo today still claiming firetv support.


----------



## samw5

Well that's just lame... Had shelled out some $$ for the fire stick mainly for the tivo app..
If only I could cast the damn thing from my tablet I would be fine.

Just plain sux! 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob75

JRW160 said:


> I just upgrade to a bolt and received an email from TiVo today still claiming firetv support.


Baaahaaahaaaa... that is great!!! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## cbrrider

The End.


----------



## Aflat

So they laid off the person/people who work on the app, and now they don't have the experience/time to fix the app, so they just cancel it. Awesome.


----------



## rdrrepair

cbrrider said:


> The End.


Where's the link for feedback to this quote? It states... 
*
"We at TiVo are committed to incorporating your beta program feedback so we can provide a truly optimized experience for today's Streaming Video technology and user needs." *


----------



## oryan_dunn

I wonder if it's be possible to sideload the app as well as play services to get the normal Android app to work on the fire tv.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrrider

rdrrepair said:


> Where's the link for feedback to this quote? It states...
> *
> "We at TiVo are committed to incorporating your beta program feedback so we can provide a truly optimized experience for today's Streaming Video technology and user needs." *


Send a PM to [COLOR=rgb(100, 100, 100)]@TiVo_Ted[/COLOR]



oryan_dunn said:


> I wonder if it's be possible to sideload the app as well as play services to get the normal Android app to work on the fire tv.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Doesn't work. Most recent android TiVo apps crash upon launch. Old version 3.1.0.841080 used to work before they changed the back end on 11/18.


----------



## rdrrepair

I installed the new FireFox browser that was just released today in the Amazon FireStick store. Signed into TiVo Online and tried to play my videos. Same thing as the Silk browser. Choppy playback and out of sync audio.

Get This... I got a bar across the top of the screen that wanted me to download TiVo Classic to stream my shows. Can't make this up.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I'm trying to get the Android version to work. I've got a far as installing it, but after signing in, it dumps me back to the home screen.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob75

rdrrepair said:


> I installed the new FireFox browser that was just released today in the Amazon FireStick store. Signed into TiVo Online and tried to play my videos. Same thing as the Silk browser. Choppy playback and out of sync audio.
> 
> Get This... I got a bar across the top of the screen that wanted me to download TiVo Classic to stream my shows. Can't make this up.


Confirmed, same here. The new firefox browser is not bad, feels smoother than silk. Hahaaa. The playback was choppy for me too.

I had a far fetched idea about rooting the stick, and trying device impersonation to make the stick "look" like a cell phone. From what I have read though you can't root a firestick. This really sucks.


----------



## Rob75

Has anyone tried a Mi Box or NVidia Shield?


----------



## rdrrepair

Rob75 said:


> Has anyone tried a Mi Box or NVidia Shield?


TiVo playing nicely on an Android TV Box?

I asked about the NVidia Shield in an earlier post. The TiVo website says the only limitations for Android is...

*Requirements:*
Android device with non-Intel or AMD chipset.
Android 4.0 or later

Use the TiVo app for Android® tablets & phones

I'm currently using an LG tablet and mirror casting to the FireStick. Not ideal but it's usable


----------



## ljiminez

I have Tivo Roamio OTA, Tivo Stream, and a 16 gig Nvidia Shield TV (version 1).

I can only access the Roamio recordings. Live TV via the Tivo app is unavailable. There is no commercial skip either.

Watching recordings is a bit dodgy but certainly serviceable. To move forward or backward in the recording I pause the video, move the cursor to the desired time spec on the green progress bar, then release pause to continue play.


----------



## rdrrepair

ljiminez said:


> I have Tivo Roamio OTA, Tivo Stream, and a 16 gig Nvidia Shield TV (version 1).
> 
> I can only access the Roamio recordings. Live TV via the Tivo app is unavailable. There is no commercial skip either.
> 
> Watching recordings is a bit dodgy but certainly serviceable. To move forward or backward in the recording I pause the video, move the cursor to the desired time spec on the green progress bar, then release pause to continue play.


 Are you using this within your home network?

I believe that watching live tv was never an option. Maybe I'll try the NVidia shield android box and see how that works for "out of home" streaming. I'd prefer something more compact like the stick or the roku for transport purposes. Maybe the Google chromecast might the way to go for portability purposes? Not going on vacation anytime soon so I'm waiting to see what others are using for out of network streaming to their tv's.


----------



## xxsj

So bummed. Bought a fire tv Christmas eve because of the problems I was having with my bolt when trying 4K playback in the amazon app (nor HDR) and was disappointed when voice search for TiVo turned up no results.


----------



## TeamPace

Petezapie said:


> Before the tivo end stopped working was the app able to work with the amazon firestick out of your home network?


I haven't used the Firestick app for more than a year but when I did it would allow me to stream outside the home. I only had 1Mbps upload at home so the pic quality and performance weren't very good. With faster internet speeds it would have likely worked better.


----------



## merman9393

AFTVnews reports TIVO is working on a new cross-platform app and it could be released as early as next week at the CES convention in Vegas.
Tivo retires Amazon Fire TV app with new one in the works

The Beta app for Fire TV that I used, did not allow live channels to stream, only previously recorded programs. Unlike my TiVo app for IOS, it did not allow me watch live by beginning a recording. I only had the last version of the beta before the login debacle began in November, so if this feature was active previously I apologize.


----------



## bethslave

I purchased a Mi Box from Walmart and was able to sideload the Tivo app for Android. I'm able to sign in and connect to my Roamio OTA and watch recorded content. The one thing I haven't figured out is how to skip forward 30 seconds with the Mi remote as I could with the FireStick. More soon in the hope that it will help others.


----------



## tvmaster2

Android app sideloaded on a Fire HD tablet still seems to work...


----------



## kbgators

merman9393 said:


> AFTVnews reports TIVO is working on a new cross-platform app and it could be released as early as next week at the CES convention in Vegas.
> Tivo retires Amazon Fire TV app with new one in the works
> 
> The Beta app for Fire TV that I used, did not allow live channels to stream, only previously recorded programs. Unlike my TiVo app for IOS, it did not allow me watch live by beginning a recording. I only had the last version of the beta before the login debacle began in November, so if this feature was active previously I apologize.


Has anyone heard of any progress on this?


----------



## mdavej

Tivo recently made some changes that fixed the Stream functionality which was broken. I'm wondering if this had an impact on the Fire app. Has anybody tried it again in the past few days?


----------



## ToastyZ71

mdavej said:


> Tivo recently made some changes that fixed the Stream functionality which was broken. I'm wondering if this had an impact on the Fire app. Has anybody tried it again in the past few days?


The app security certificate is expired....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rdrrepair

rdrrepair said:


> I tried the silk browser. Signed into TiVo Online and played my shows. It lost audio sync and was unwatchable after a few minutes.


 Good news... The Silk Browser was completely stable watching TiVo Online today.


----------



## bethslave

If anybody is still reading this a Mi Box from Walmart and a remote with touchpad from Amazon are a workable solution for me. I sideloaded the Tivo app on the Mi Box and can skip commercials via the touchpad. Hopefully 'official' Android TV support will happen soon.

https://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Key...848&sr=8-13&keywords=touchpad+wireless+remote


----------



## shwru980r

bethslave said:


> If anybody is still reading this a Mi Box from Walmart and a remote with touchpad from Amazon are a workable solution for me. I sideloaded the Tivo app on the Mi Box and can skip commercials via the touchpad. Hopefully 'official' Android TV support will happen soon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Key...848&sr=8-13&keywords=touchpad+wireless+remote


What is your piture resolution?


----------



## bethslave

shwru980r said:


> What is your piture resolution?


This is on a bedroom TV that is only capable of 720P/1080i.


----------



## DReinig

Just tried to use the Tivo app on my firestick. Haven't used it in a very long time because it didn't work well. Was prompted to download a new version which I did. Get the 'network error' message after logging in with correct id and password. Any suggestions? I'm using Firestick outside of home.


----------



## rbronco21

We're all waiting for a new app. The old one was considered a beta I think and was set to expire a long time ago.


----------



## DReinig

Thanks for the explanation. The out of home streaming worked great years ago, but hasn't worked well for a couple of years. Nice of Tivo to let us know they were removing the ability to stream from a Firestick. And why do they leave the app as available then??!! They could at least give a message back when you try to log in. Is there any word on WHEN we may get the new app, and are we definitely going to get a new app? I travel almost every week, and want to get back to watching my Tivo'd shows from my firestick in the hotel.


----------



## rbronco21

I'm pretty sure they said 2019 and I've been waiting all year. I've also been sideloading the Android versions to see if any of them enabled FireTV capability but nothing yet. If you follow this thread, I'm sure it'll be announced here. When I see any news, I'll add it here if someone doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## DReinig

Thanks!


----------



## tomhorsley

I have watched programs on my fire stick using miracast from my samsung galaxy s9+ (I have other devices that claim to support miracast, but they don't work so well).


----------

